# WUHAN | Changchenghui | 228m | 43 fl | T/O



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-03-18 by 嗨懒羊羊


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

location: http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=101966


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-04-13 by ffkk~


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

*27.04.2015*
By 灭世王朝








*21.05.2015*
By 灭世王朝


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-05-21 by mythDragon


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

well what is the final design?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-06-08 by 双马


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-08-20 by 灭世王朝


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-11-06 by zhoutianyu888


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-01-23 by evankid


----------



## Emmet (Dec 13, 2014)

Some Diagrams form Architect website
www.10design.co


----------



## Emmet (Dec 13, 2014)

Concept Images


----------



## Emmet (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Emmet (Dec 13, 2014)

some current photos


----------



## Emmet (Dec 13, 2014)

latest photos of the project


----------



## Emmet (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Such a nice project.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

that bottom with many staircases is awesome :cheers:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Phase 3 likely to be around 300m. We should open a thread as soon as we can confirm the third phase is solid


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Completed according to CTBUH.

http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/changchenghui-tower-1/27081


----------

